# 😇 ╋ Christian Caregiver 😊 State Certified Home Health Aide



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I love taking care of others! My services include but are not limited to: Bathing, Dressing, Incontinence Care,Cooking, Cleaning, Laundry, Errands, Mopping, Outings, and All Religious Services. May one follow the Lord's calling. Basic Life Support Provider (FL20732) God Bless!

Posting this for my bride who is accepting new clientele from Pensacola to Gulf Breeze. PM me or respond with contact information. Discounted rates to friends and family of forum members $10 per hour. 
*
If you use FaceBook here is her page:*


https://www.facebook.com/PensacolaCareGiver/


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I gave your # to a client of mine in Gulf Breeze...


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

fairpoint said:


> I gave your # to a client of mine in Gulf Breeze...



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------

